# miracle grow substrate?



## craigp (May 28, 2012)

i heard you can use miracle grow as substrate for a planted tank. To seem weird. but im here to learn.


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

craigp said:


> i heard you can use miracle grow as substrate for a planted tank. To seem weird. but im here to learn.


Hello craig...

You can use the organic version, but I've used it topped with standard pea gravel and it's extremely messy and really not worth the effort. Now, I have used it in my "potted" tanks and it works great. Attached is a pic of one of those tanks. Using the potting mixture in the pots is much easier and the plants do very well with it. If you'd like the instructions, just let me know.

B


----------



## craigp (May 28, 2012)

b im liking the potted tank idea. what size tank is that?


----------



## BBradbury (Apr 22, 2011)

craigp said:


> b im liking the potted tank idea. what size tank is that?


Hello again c...

This is a 55 gallon. I have several. Never really got the hang of keeping the smaller tanks.

B


----------



## craigp (May 28, 2012)

yea my apartment complex says i cant have anything bigger than 20 gals. didnt say how many i could have


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I would think the main problem with miracle grow would be too many nutrients resulting in algae problems. Plus some of the nutrients may be ammonia also.

But if you let it age, feed the aquatic plants, and limit lights to control algae it could work.


my .02


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I use dirt in my tanks, and as long as you don't feel the need to constantly rearrange your plants, and have a proper cap (like gravel or sand) over the dirt, it's not too bad. I even have a pico (.5 liter) jar with just dirt with no cap, and it's fairly clear considering that. Dirt based tanks are _great_ for swords, crypts, and other root feeding plants, assuming you, again, don't move them and are ok with having a HUGE root system when you do move them.

It's somewhat pointless for plants that feed mostly from the water column, and can be a bit on the unpredictable side, as far as algae and other random problems go, but I personally think the benefits are worth it...for some tanks. If you want to move the plants around, or this is a shorter term tank, I recommend just getting something like Aquasoil instead, as it's much easier to use, and less messy


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I've heard good and bad about using it. It may be easier to use something with less potential to have issues, but up to you. If nutrient levels get too high all you'll need to do is a water change. High nutrient levels do not necessarily equal algae.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

It can be used. There are pros and cons with using it, but there are pros and cons with any substrate you choose to use. It's just a matter of using the sub that works best for what you want to do.

Search Mircale Grow Organic Potting Soil. You will find a ton of hits. Enjoy reading for the rest of the day!


----------



## Crazy (Mar 1, 2012)

Another option is using the red bag of special kitty cat litter. It is clay based and aids plant growth, to cover you can cap with sand. Just make sure you rinse it well.


----------

